# Let’s hear your favourite pasta dish



## Kevin86 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hey guys

I’ve been looking through and see different people with various ideas when it comes to cooking. So I thought it’d cool to hear everyone’s favourite pasta dish. Everyone has one whether it be classic or new a full dish like baked lasagna or a stovetop one pot wonder. So simple or complex share them. (KD, sidekicks,etc. Not allowed here lol). 

One of my favourites has to be Mac and cheese. 
I boil the noodles then in a casserole dish I mix:
cooked noodles
milk 
Cheddar cheese 
Motzarella cheese 
Queso sauce
Finely chopped onion 
Finely chopped garlic 
Finely chopped jalapeño pepper 
Oregano 

I have added
Chopped sausage 
Stewing beef
Hamburg 
Chicken 
Turkey 
Broccoli 
Cauliflower 

Etc and so on but as a side not a casserole it works out pretty good.
 Note: careful if you use thyme as a herb if you add too much it over powers dish and can lose it's awesomeness.


----------



## di reston (Dec 12, 2017)

At the moment my favourite soup is a good Pasta e Fagioli - pasta and beans. Lovely and warming. I have terracotta pots in all sizes, they go on the hob, and also in the oven and are resistent to open fires. This soup is beloved of Romans. I remember when I was a student at Rome University, they had military service. We all gathered together the night before departure for 18 months of army training. We would invariably go somewhere that did good Pasta e Fagioli. It's great in winter:

For 4 people

500/600g (1/14 pounds)
plenty of chopped fresh onions, garlic - must be fresh - and celery.
lardons of bacon, plain or smoked.
Enough plum tomatoes to colour the soup sort of orangey, but not deep red, squashed, enough to leave little bits floating around
3 - 4 oz smoked bacon lardons, or plain.
Ditalini - mustn't be large pieces of pasta. Broke up tagliatelle also go well.

fry off the vegetables and bacon, add the tomatoes, a stock cube, add the stock you made, and at the last minute throw in the pasta. Don't make too much because the pasta, after a period of time, is no good. Or make the soup in advance without the pasta, and add towards the end of cooking.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde

Chop the vegetables and throw them in the pot, sizzle them along with


----------



## msmofet (Dec 12, 2017)

I have a few favorites. Here are two.

*Ms. Mofet's Hot Dogs with Tomato & Onions* 



*MsMofet's Baked Meat Lasagna*


----------



## GA Home Cook (Dec 12, 2017)

Carbonara with any protein - hands down.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 12, 2017)

I can't pin down a single favorite. So off the top of my head:

Pasta Primavera
Carbonara with guanciale or pancetta
Most any kind of ravioli or stuffed pasta
Penne alla vodka
Homemade spinach pasta w/sweet onion sauce
Most Asian noodle dishes


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 12, 2017)

I like pasta primavera made with either a garlic/oil sauce,  pesto sauce or an alfredo sauce.  The reason I like so much is it's easy to put together with anything, pasta types can vary,  and usually quick  together with a combo of both cooked and raw veggies, and just about any protein. 

I like baked rigatoni, with a lot of cheese on top,, and esp if a meat sauce include some chunky Italian sausage.  Sometimes I skip the tomato sauce and make  a cream sauce with sausage nstead.

I forget the name of the dish that includes bacon, and peas and not much else but I like it. 

I like American Chop Suey, aka Am goulash aka Johnny Marzetti.  My special adds to it  is corn, or  green beans,  and I guess mushrooms, since I don't always have these in the house.  

Sesame noodles is good, especially in the summer,  as it can be served as a cold side dish.  

I like a fairly plain alfredo sauce,  usually add chicken or broccoli.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 12, 2017)

Here's one of our favorites..
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/italian-flag-casserole-77300.html


----------



## caseydog (Dec 12, 2017)

CraigC said:


> I can't pin down a single favorite. So off the top of my head:
> 
> Pasta Primavera
> Carbonara with guanciale or pancetta
> ...



I have a hard time deciding a favorite pasta, too. There are so many ways to use pasta to make really good meals. I love a good carbonara -- it is an occasional treat I indulge in. I love a good lasagna, too. On the other hand, I like a good pasta salad with tuna. Or, just a simple spaghetti tossed in some garlic, basil and red chilis sautéed in olive oil. I like raviolis of many kinds, too. 

See what I mean? I can't pick one favorite. 

CD


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 12, 2017)

Count me out. I don't eat pasta. I know, one of the odd people. When I did eat pasta, lasagne.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2017)

I can’t choose just one either. 

Lasagna Bolognese
Alfredo 
Carbonara 
Ragu Bolognese
Tomato sauce with sausages and meatballs 
Pad Thai
Sesame noodles
Lo mein


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 12, 2017)

In the summer Linguine with garlic , oil, fresh tomatoes and Basil, to me nothing says summer more than that dish.

Spaghetti  with tomatoes sauce and sautéed mushrooms

Pappardelle with sautéed mushrooms and garlic

Vegetable lo mein, or vegetable chow fun 

Linguini ( or fetuccini) with a garlic-cream/ white wine sauce and mushrooms 

Farfalle with garlic, oil, spinach and feta cheese

Penne a la vodka

Macaroni and cheese ( home made cheese sauce / cheddar cheese baked on top)


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 12, 2017)

And although I only had it once, there was a restaurant in Biloxi that had a great spinach pasta vegetable lasagna which was memorable.  Wish I lived closer.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 12, 2017)

Another vote for too many to choose just one.

Besides many of the aforementioned, I'd add:

Squid ink linguini topped with a fresh marinara, shrimp, mussels, and scallops

Orichiette with crushed sausage, spinach, cherry tomatoes, evoo and hot pepper flakes

Bucatini with Sunday gravy (meataballs, sausage, pork rib ends, and brasciole in a long simmered tomato sauce)

Linguini with white clam sauce

Lobster ravioli in creamy pink sauce

Vermicelli with chunky fresh tomato sauce, roasted garlic, and lump crabmeat

Kitchen sink lasagna (lots of meats, lots of cheeses, lots of veggies)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 12, 2017)

Lasagna


----------



## di reston (Dec 13, 2017)

I got out my file on pasta dishes, and dug out two very nice recipes for cannelloni - one lean, the other more opulent, and also very easy to make:

1: Filling n.1: filling - 1 kg spinach 400g ricotta 2 eggs 4 tbsp parmigiano, nutmeg to taste, salt and pepper. 

For the topping:  30g butter, 200g Emmental, 1 cup  Bechamel.

Method: make up the filling in the usual way i.e. chop the spinach, beat the eggs, grate the Parmesan and mix in, salt and pepper, then mix it thoroughly together.

For the cannelloni pasta: use parboiled Lasagna sheets and roll the filling inside, cutting off any excess pasta. Bake with the seam down in the baking dish.


Recipe 2: 
150g ground beef
150 g Italian sausage
200g ricotta
500g spinach
400g Italian tomatoes
4 spoonsful grated Parmesan
1 finely chopped large clove of garlic
4 spoonsful Olive Oil
salt and pepper

sauce:
50g floour
80g butter
1/5 litre milk
nutmeg
salt

Make up the dish as indicated above.

I'm going to make up a batch of these for Christmas - very handy for surprise visits from friends


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 14, 2017)

I don’t make much pasta. When I do, it’s usually just olive oil, garlic (I like it sliced, not minced), some onion, fresh tomato and sprinkled with a little fresh basil.
When I have the energy and the time, mushroom lasagna is a fav.

When I dine out, I usually get the puttanesca or linguine with clam sauce.


----------



## Kevin86 (Dec 14, 2017)

There’s a lot of seafood oriented people on here I’ve noticed. Along the coasts I assume. It’s cool to see the differences. I’m central farming country so chicken,beef and pork are much more common than clams, mussels,etc.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 14, 2017)

I don't eat pasta, but I do make a few dishes that use pasta substitutes. I have two favorites, both lasagna type dishes. One is an Italian style lasagna that uses thin sheets of zucchini (or sometimes eggplant) in place of the pasta sheets.

The second is a Mexican lasagna recipe I've been playing with. It uses roasted poblano peppers to hold the layering in place.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 14, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I don't eat pasta, but I do make a few dishes that use pasta substitutes. I have two favorites, both lasagna type dishes. One is an Italian style lasagna that uses thin sheets of zucchini (or sometimes eggplant) in place of the pasta sheets.
> 
> *The second is a Mexican lasagna recipe I've been playing with. It uses roasted poblano peppers to hold the layering in place.*



That sounds like a wonderful sub...thanks for the idea!


----------



## caseydog (Dec 15, 2017)

Pasta is the perfect filler food. It soaks up flavors so well. You can use it so many ways. It is like rice, there are hundreds of ways to make it taste good. It is no wonder why pasta and rice are staple items in cooking in so many cuisines. 

Pasta is a blank canvas, just waiting for someone to add some kind of sauce, meat, eggs, or whatever to make it a work of art on a plate. 

CD


----------



## brasato (Jan 25, 2018)

Nice question for an italian...
Very difficult to answer.
I think spaghetti with clams.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 25, 2018)

I just love pasta. I don't know if I have a favorite per se, but as a child I used to love a short thin noodles, like cut up angel hair pasta, very short. Not sure the name. Boiled and simply served with butter. I still can go for it any time of the day or night.


----------



## blissful (Jan 25, 2018)

DH and DS favor mac&cheese with 3 cheeses, cream as needed, shells or macaroni interchangably. And they like alfredo chicken or shrimp on special days over medium to wide egg noodles.
If I had a choice since I don't eat much pasta, I'd choose pasta primavera, so delicate spring vegetables in a cream sauce with some kind of pasta substitute, possibly zucchini or eggplant.


----------

